# OCD-ni/Glossworkz: AUDI B7 RS4 Sprint Blue: Full Correction...



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello again. Many thanks for taking time to read another write up. As always a big thanks to Mark from Glossworkz for all he does., without him it would be virtually impossible for m me to juggle everything at the moment so many thanks!!!
The car in question is a stunning 2007 Audi RS4 Saloon in Sprint Blue. The car is a recent purchase for the owner who takes great care and pride in his cars. On arrival the car had just had the wheels refurbished and was clean and clayed. The order for the day was to make it perfect.. 
I'm not showing any wash pics simply as there was nothing to see. It arrived perfectly clean and after a wash we only found 2 tar spots. If only they all arrived like this!
The car had recently had the front bumper painted due to the usual RS battle scars that even the most cared for suffer from. Anyhow, Now onto the correction. After initial inspection it was evident that although well cared for lack of proper wash techniques by the previous owner had resulted in a large amount of wash marks paint dulling and the dreaded tell tale straight line RDS of a water blade!!!
The car was initially machined using SPautopia Cool pads and Megs DA correction fluid via DA, This is to remove the easiest of marks and leave us with just the deepest of marks to contend with. On plastics it was a yellow Megs spot pad and Megs 105 via rotary then refined with a megs black spot pad and 205. 
Once this stage was complete then we could get to work on the deeper marks using spider sandwich pads and megs 105, then dropping to a 3M yellow pad then dropping to Megs 205 and finishing with our new secret finishing polish that is simply the best I have ever used and one I will keep to myself for a while longer lol!
With the bumper extra care was taken around washer jets and parking sensors. This allows us to safely work in an area without worrying about any damage.






















































The main areas that needed work were; the top of the boot lid roof and bonnet needing a slow and concentrated effort on removing pretty much all the defects. I prefer to take longer and slowly bring down the level of paint rather than obliterating the paint with the harshest of compound/pad combinations as I feel paint is sometimes removed unnecessarily in some cases.










After first pass:









These are the marks that I want to focus on with the rotary:











































































































































































Once the correction and refining was finished, we concentrated on getting as glossy a finish as possible in preparation for the Zaino coatings again we opted for 3 coats of Z2 with Z6 between each coat and finished off with Orchard Autocare Perfection applied to all surfaces including the glass and black trim. The tyres were conditioned using our prototype tyre dressing. And now for the afters!










































































































































































Some pictures of how water just runs off once finished which we had a bit of fun with lol!! 































































Many thanks for taking time to read through our write up. As always all C&C are very welcome.
Rollo.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great work as always Rollo new product looks even better


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Epic Rollo - The colour just looks so deep!


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Perfect color,amazing car,great work!!!:argie::argie:
Bravo!:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

CJ1985 said:


> Great work as always Rollo new product looks even better


Many thanks Clint. we are getting there thats for sure..



JBirchy said:


> Epic Rollo - The colour just looks so deep!


Many thanks.. its amazing how much added depth you get from a simple finish after refining. the little exta makes all the difference and in actual fact only took a small amount of time to do!



GiannisM said:


> Perfect color,amazing car,great work!!!:argie::argie:
> Bravo!:thumb:


That is is. The truth be told is I nearly bought it off the owner lol!!! only the new business and the fact I have about 5 cars now stopped me (read would have faced the firing squad from my wife if I did) Mind you Mrs. Ronnie has warmed to the idea of an RS4 now so watch this space!


----------



## Furryroo (May 29, 2012)

Unbeliveable shine! alot of effort has gone into that car. I do very much like the RS4 Audi's


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks great fella, wetter than an otters pocket


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice! Good JOB! Fantastic colour!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice ! I do love RS4's


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

what an amazing colour, fantastic job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work finish too


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers for the great comments. I have to admit i just love th enote when these cars start up thats for sure.. have a few more RS's of various sized lined up over the next while for a few more write ups!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Really lovin your work of late, and photography is spot on, looks like you have some exciting new products on the go...lovely detail on an awesome motor:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work lad


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

:doublesho:argie::doublesho:argie: WANTTTTT , what a great piece of work there, simply gorgeous ... thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Nice one Ronnie was looking forward to this write up after seeing the pics on fb!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks for the great feedback and support. It means alot that the effort put in is recognised. Keep an eye out for some more details coming up very soon!



veb said:


> Really lovin your work of late, and photography is spot on, looks like you have some exciting new products on the go...lovely detail on an awesome motor:thumb:


Many thanks glad you are liking our work I have some more stunners to post up very soon!



Adrian Convery said:


> Nice one Ronnie was looking forward to this write up after seeing the pics on fb!


Cheers Adrian. if you like this you will love what we are doing at the moment!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work love the coulor


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rollo


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent Rollo - I love Sprint Blue on an RS4 - it only looks better on an RS6!

How did you find the Megs DA pads/system? Did you go through many pads - I've heard they don't last too long?

I recently bought a few to try on my car to see if it's as good as everyone says.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

leemckenna said:


> great work love the coulor





butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Rollo





Buck said:


> Excellent Rollo - I love Sprint Blue on an RS4 - it only looks better on an RS6!
> 
> How did you find the Megs DA pads/system? Did you go through many pads - I've heard they don't last too long?
> 
> I recently bought a few to try on my car to see if it's as good as everyone says.


Many thanks guys...

TBH I find that the Megs pads struggle on these very hard paints... I have been using the microfibre system for about a year and a half and the pads are of significantly lower quality from teh ones I origionally used and brought back from America. Even the first batch that I recieved from Dom last spring.

Personally I no longer use them as they are skimping on the glue causing the pads to separate and fail simple as that. Now i use coolpads which last longer and are a higher quality. They work great for levelling the paint and removing pretty much everything but I still had to resort to the rotary for spot correction and always finish with the rotaryfor contoured areas I always use the rotary as well..

The microfibre system is great dont go flat out slow sets and reduce working area and you will chomp through work easily Dont listen to what people say the product is also full of fillers so IPA wipe as well. Brush the pad out regurarly and blow out with air. Also a spritz of water on teh pad from time to time will rejuvinate product and will reduce clogging as well.. By not letting heat build up the pad will last a heck of a lot longer about 2 cars and will work on a third.

Dont get me wrong its a cracking product and for me one of the biggest revolutions in a while but poor quality and expensive pads will ruin it for Megs. just my 2p on it. Hope this helps..


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work fella, fantastic result :thumb: 


I hate the new BK add but just found myself going :- 

" MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM" !!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Great work fella, fantastic result :thumb:
> 
> I hate the new BK add but just found myself going :-
> 
> " MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM" !!


many thanks.. I know what you mean I have a soft spot for RS4's as well could even tempt me from a Porsche and thats saying something!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Great work fella, fantastic result :thumb:
> 
> I hate the new BK add but just found myself going :-
> 
> " MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM" !!


many thanks.. I know what you mean I have a soft spot for RS4's as well could even tempt me from a Porsche and thats saying something!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Stunning work as always! Care to share the super finishing polish?


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

amazing job on a gorgeous colour


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Michael_McL said:


> Stunning work as always! Care to share the super finishing polish?


Many thanks Michael, As for the finishing polish, I might reveal all very soon:thumb:



Miguel Pestana said:


> amazing job on a gorgeous colour


Many thanks Miguel. Much appreciated!:thumb:


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi mate great work. im on the look out for a rs4 what miles had this one done:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking work once again Rollo


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely result on a lovely car... I have the same car in the same colour booked for next week and can't wait to bring her back to her former glory

I'm with you Rollo, with your ethics about slow and steady, removing as little of the paint as possible.

Taking time and pride in your work shows through :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent finish there :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning finish!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

noddy r32 said:


> hi mate great work. im on the look out for a rs4 what miles had this one done:thumb:


40k on this one and it now looks like it literally came out of the factory. all but 2 slight marks came out so it is near to perfect as it could be! the owner would part for the right money as I was very tempeted and if i had not Orchard Autocare to fund, I would have bought her myself



paulmc08 said:


> Cracking work once again Rollo


Cheers Paul.. how ru keeping long time no speak!



Deeper Detail said:


> Lovely result on a lovely car... I have the same car in the same colour booked for next week and can't wait to bring her back to her former glory
> 
> I'm with you Rollo, with your ethics about slow and steady, removing as little of the paint as possible.
> 
> Taking time and pride in your work shows through :thumb:


Many thanks. yes I have seen too many cars coming in to be "fixed " afer teh cut priced fast cut plus detail to make me totally change my way of working. now the car leaves only when I am finished and take the time needed to get it to the standard the owner wants. rather than rush it out and cut corners.



Bkjames said:


> Stunning :thumb:
> 
> Brian


many thanks! :thumb:


ahaydock said:


> Excellent finish there :thumb:


Cheers! :thumb:



ercapoccia said:


> Stunning finish!


Mant thanks!:thumb:


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks stunning, love the colour also 

Just one question, where do you get the cool pads from? Also been using the microfibre system.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Doug_M said:


> Looks stunning, love the colour also
> 
> Just one question, where do you get the cool pads from? Also been using the microfibre system.


Many thanks.. I geet my coolpads from Spautopia, top notch service and great help!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Not doing so bad Rollo

but I'm slowing up with ole age lol,I will be up with you within the next couple of week's,

so when are you having your discount weekend again :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Lol Paul. Yea give me a shout! Paul to qualify for discount normally means you usually pay full price with u its always discount day!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Why would you buy any other car this has everything. That colour must have been a joy to work with by the looks of the finish pics. Excellent job a pleasure to read.


----------



## johnwoo (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice job. Also a great tape job, always carefull on edges just in case.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate :thumb:


MAny thanks.



Soul Hudson said:


> Why would you buy any other car this has everything. That colour must have been a joy to work with by the looks of the finish pics. Excellent job a pleasure to read.


Many thanks. the paint was Super rock hard and took a Lot of time to sort but it was nice to see it go as well lol!!



johnwoo said:


> Nice job. Also a great tape job, always carefull on edges just in case.


Yes I do use lots of tape but it saves having to worry about edges and I can concentrate on correcting. doing a 997 C4S at teh moment and used nearly 1/2 a roll on teh rear spoiler lol! Think we used nearly 3 rolls on this one.


----------



## BABSZEE (May 5, 2011)

Hi Ronnie, this audi looks amazing, sterling work as always. ATB - B.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Barbara.


----------



## millsyd (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice job


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Fantastic job! Nice to see alot of care been taken there, do it once and do it properly thats my moto, when it comes to correction work.

Chris


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Still love the Sprint blue RS's


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing job on a great car, :thumb:.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

millsyd said:


> very nice job





Ns1980 said:


> Love it!





ckeir.02mh said:


> Fantastic job! Nice to see alot of care been taken there, do it once and do it properly thats my moto, when it comes to correction work.
> 
> Chris





WHIZZER said:


> Still love the Sprint blue RS's





deni2 said:


> Amazing job on a great car, :thumb:.


Many thanks Guys. I find it makes life less stressful taking time and slowly and safely working through things thats for sure. You should see my masking tape bin!

Would agree with you Bill still wish I bought one when i had the chance!


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Some stunning reflection shots in there especially towards the end, that one looking down the wing outside looks fantastic! Great looking car


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Coopertim said:


> Some stunning reflection shots in there especially towards the end, that one looking down the wing outside looks fantastic! Great looking car


Many thanks. Glad you liked it!


----------

